# First segmented bowl



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Here are a couple of photos of my first segmented bowl. I made it with Walnut, Maple, and red oak. I had a lot of fun making it. The turning was a little different than things I have done before but the results were pretty good. I did a rubbed lacquer finish. It has 3 coats on it.


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 3, 2009)

I like it. What are the deminsions? I am still trying to finish a walnut that started at 8% moisture. I don't know if I got my grind on my bowl gouge off or what, but it's killing me. Might be the moisture I don't know. My finish cuts are chattering bad.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

cowchaser, it is 6 1/2" around and 2 7/8 tall. You may want to regrind you gauge. When my tools start to chatter I regrind them. That usually fixes the problem. All of the wood that I have turned is dry. I just bought some bowl blanks that are green, but I have not done anything with them yet.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's really cool. Fantastic job.
Ken


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

That's nice AZ, good job.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good Termite,
good job. Looks like its ready for some apples and oranges or somethin' like that.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

How did you go about glueing up the pattern in the wood? Did you make a solid block or did you build up a rim on a base and turn it down?


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments guys.

Gary, Each ring is glued individually and sanded flat, then the rings are glued together. In this bowl each ring I made different. There are six main segments then I used a small piece to add more character. After the rings were all glued together I glued the bottom on. I found the center and used a 2" forstner and drilled a recess in the bottom to mount to my chuck and turned. When I was done with the shape inside and out I took it out of the chuck and put my flat jaws on and turned out the recess on the bottom.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

This new guy thinks that bowl is incredible.

I'd love to see some in-progress photos of something like this.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Great work AZ! That's really freakin' cool. 

Unfortunately I've never turned anything in my life. I'm pretty limited to cabinets and built-ins, but I want a lathe like nobody's business. I'm assuming you cut wedges and glue them together in a circle. How do you actually build a blank for that?


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Reckless, once the rings are glued together you sand each ring flat. After they are glued and sanded you glue the rings together. The bottom piece is a solid piece that makes the bottom of the bowl. I have started another one, here are a couple photos to help you see how I do it. On this bowl I will update steps to show the process. These are the first two rings. I use the strap clamps to clamp after gluing. I only have two strap clamps at this point so I can only do two at a time.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

ah I see. When you're making the blank no need to put in the center. Just makes more work I guess. Great work, and thanks for the progress pics!!

Maybe a dumb question, but what is the purpose of sanding before the glue up? Wouldn't this be best done when the bowl is ready to finish?

Update* Nevermind I reread your post and see that your sanding them flat.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey guys here are a couple more photos to show the next step. After all the rings were glued I sanded them flat, cut a piece for the bottom and glued all the rings together. You can see in the photos I have found center on the bottom. It will stay in the clamps until I get home after work tomorrow. Then I will cut the recess in the bottom with a forstner bit so I can mount on the chuck to be turned.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

AZ, that is a great looking bowl. Thanks for the in progress pictures. They always help to fill in the blanks of, How the heck did they do that! :thumbsup:

JJohn


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is another update. I cut the recess for the chuck and mounted and started to turn. You can see in the photos what kind of shape it is going to have, unless I screw it up. After working 12 hours today this is all I could muster. Will post photos of the final product, hopefully tomorrow.


----------

